# els calers



## ursu-lab

No trobo aquesta paraula en cap diccionari... Només es pot dir "diners"? Això també és un barbarisme perquè ve de l'argot gitano?


----------



## Dixie!

ursu-lab said:


> No trobo aquesta paraula en cap diccionari... Només es pot dir "diners"? Això també és un barbarisme perquè ve de l'argot gitano?



Diria que sempre ho he vist escrit _calés_


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, del DIEC2:

*calé 
*
*[pl. -és] *

m. [LC] pop. Diner 2 .


----------



## ursu-lab

GRÀCIES!!! Em pensava que s'escrivia "calers" com en romaní i sense pronunciar la "r"...


----------



## EnricF

Normativament s'escriu "calés", i si s'escrigués "calers" es pronunciaria igual (no sé com ho diuen les variants que pronuncien la erra: es diu també en valencià?). Però, sorprenentment, és una paraula que duu una erra subjacent, ja que fa el diminutiu "calerons"; és estrany, perquè "cafè" fa "cafetó, cafeteria", "pa" fa "panet, panificar"... els únics mots que fan el derivat amb una erra són els que s'escriuen amb erra: "carrer, carreró", "fuster, fusteria".


----------



## ursu-lab

"Calers" (d'on deriva "calés") és una paraula gitana que es va introduir al català, com moltes altres. Per això es diu "calerons". I per això estava convençuda que tenia aquesta "r" i no entenia per què no trobava aquest mot al diccionari: em pensava que s'escrivia igual.


----------



## Carlos Cortijo

Jo estaba pensant que em recordaba a alguna cosa similar y d'un cop m'ha vingut al cap. Potsé no té res a veure però ... Hi ha una paraula germànica similar. "taler" es una moneda antiga. Jo la he vist escrita al 2012 amb el significat de "donatiu" (Ihr Taler für ... es a dir, el seu donatiu per ...). De aquesta paraula vé el "dolar" americà. El caló, com totes les llengues germàniques, es una llengua indoeuropea.


----------



## Agró

paraules.cat


----------

